# Greyhound Canada Reportedly Retires Infamous Decapitation Bus



## Swadian Hardcore

Greyhound Lines of Canada has reportedly retired 2001 MCI D4500 #1334 (ex-#1170), which had been the scene of a brutal stabbing and decapitation murder on July 30th, 2008. #1170 was running Edmonton-Winnipeg Schedule 5152, pulling a cargo trailer, when Vincent Li pulled out a knife, stabbed, and decapitated his seatmate, Timothy McLean. The incident happened between Brandon and Portage La Prairie.

GLC sent #1143 to rescue the passengers while #1170 was cleaned up, renumbered #1334, and put back into service based out of Toronto. It appears that the bus never went west of Winnipeg afterwards.

#1170 appears to have been based out of either Toronto or Winnipeg at the time of the murder.

Pictures found on the Internet:

http://www.busdrawings.com/greyhoundca/d4500/030508-3610gh1170.jpg

http://www.busdrawings.com/greyhoundca/d4500/030508-3612gh1170.jpg

http://www.cbc.ca/fifth/content/images/episodes/bus_1170_video_444x250.jpg

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mbernero/6894883377/sizes/l

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15228407837/sizes/l

A few specs of #1170:

Manufactured by MCI Pembina, North Dakota, 2001.

Detroit Diesel Series 60 12.7L turbocharged-intercooled diesel engine.

Jacobs Engine Brake.

Allison B500 transmission.

55x FAINSA Brasil VIP cloth velour seating.

Enclosed parcel racks.

Overhead TVs.

Dual Bosch alternators.

Trailer-capable.

Canadian-spec extra nose-mounted turn signals.

Rescue bus #1143:

http://www.barraclou.com/bus/greyhound/greyhound1143.jpg

http://www.kevinsbusrail.com/greyhound/d/gry_1143.jpg

The driver would have sat like this:

http://www.barraclou.com/bus/greyhound/greyhound1123_driver.jpg

And the passengers:

http://www.barraclou.com/bus/greyhound/greyhound1156_back.jpg

http://www.kevinsbusrail.com/greyhound/d/gry_1119int.jpg


----------

